# A Tool Thread in the Low Voltage Form



## mobiledynamics (Dec 15, 2012)

Tweaking up the hand tools.......needlenose, diags and misc cutter tools.

What are you guys using. 
My current go-to stash is Klein Scissors, Jonard Needle Nose / Jonard Diags and obviously my trusty Harris Punchdown.

Been looking at the Knipex/NWS lineup - not sure if they have small thin NeedleNose that fits the bill


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Duplicate


----------

